# SmartBrief- Digestive health expected to stand out in 2009



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

The biggest nutrition trend for 2009 is expected to be digestive health. -More-

*NEXIUM® (esomeprazole magnesium) wide coverage and accessible for majority of patients.* View the NEXIUM® (esomeprazole magnesium) formulary database, a simple-to-use tool that allows you to view the NEXIUM coverage status for health plans specific to your area.


View the full article


----------

